# Secretary's Day



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

For all you bosses out there - don't forget to recognize your secretary today!
I'm sure they all make your job a lot easier!!

I just received a dozen red roses!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Golden Mom said:


> For all you bosses out there - don't forget to recognize your secretary today!
> I'm sure they all make your job a lot easier!!
> 
> I just received a dozen red roses!!
> ...


Good for you!!!!

Not only does my Admin make my job easier...she makes it possible AND keeps me sane ALL DAY LONG!!! No easy task, I say (and, yes, I thank her every day).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gosh, the last time I 'recognized' my secretary...
I got slapped! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug

(Just kidding! Geez, '







' up!







)


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

minne checs all my speeling annd keept me looking goud


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> minne checs all my speeling annd keept me looking goud
> [snapback]105072[/snapback]​


You must have given her the day off - what a nice boss you are.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

If only it fell on Mothers Day I could split the flowers with her kids.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Here they are called "Project Coordinators" no secretaries.

I wonder if she can help me clean the spaghetti off my keyboard I just messed on


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Here they are called "Project Coordinators" no secretaries.
> 
> I wonder if she can help me clean the spaghetti off my keyboard I just messed on
> 
> ...


Identify the "deliverables, name the "stake holders", provide a "time line"...and it becomes a "project" needing coordination.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> [Identify the "deliverables, name the "stake holders", provide a "time line"...and it becomes a "project" needing coordination.
> [snapback]105091[/snapback]​


Wolfie, now you're starting to sound like an MBA


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > [Identify the "deliverables, name the "stake holders", provide a "time line"...and it becomes a "project" needing coordination.
> ...


oops - sometimes the stripes (lash marks - ?) show through. Sorry.

...just another cog in the corporate machine......


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I have 3 employees who fit the Administrative Asst job description, and they make my life easier every day!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The group took the our "admin" out to lunch today and we had flowers delivered in the morning.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Gosh, the last time I 'recognized' my secretary...
> I got slapped! shy
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


LMAO -









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> QUOTE(PDX_Doug @ Apr 26 2006, 09:52 AM)
> Gosh, the last time I 'recognized' my secretary...
> I got slapped!
> 
> ...


Yeah, and he packed quite a punch.









Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > QUOTE(PDX_Doug @ Apr 26 2006, 09:52 AM)
> > Gosh, the last time I 'recognized' my secretary...
> > I got slapped!Â
> >
> ...


ROFLMAO
Now that was funny









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > > QUOTE(PDX_Doug @ Apr 26 2006, 09:52 AM)
> ...


Hahah...Hope Doug see's this before he leaves for the Rally.


----------

